# What photo paper to use?



## CraniumDesigns (Feb 13, 2011)

I just got a Canon Pixma 9000 Pro Mk II. I have ordered from Labs that used Kodak Endura paper before and they came out nice. I have heard Ilford Smooth/Premium Pearl is good. Thoughts?

Can I get a sample pack anywhere?


----------



## Big Mike (Feb 14, 2011)

Chances are good that it will be easier with Canon paper...just don't get the cheap stuff.  

There are many good choices for paper; Ilford & Hahnemuehle both have some good options.  I do think I've seen sample packs in some stores.


----------



## CraniumDesigns (Feb 14, 2011)

so i got some epson ultra premium photo paper (luster). what now? do i need some icc profiles or something?


----------



## dl4449 (Feb 14, 2011)

I use Red River paper they have sample packs and ICC profiles.
I have the same printer and really like it


----------



## Big Mike (Feb 14, 2011)

Yes, you should download some profiles for the paper.


----------

